# Negros pateando un blanco en la caseta del PSOE de la Feria de Abril



## Urquiza (3 May 2022)

Violencia racial en la sede de la PSOE de la Feria de Abril de Sevilla.
Si fuera al revés y en otra casera el alcalde de Sevilla, señor sociata gay reconocido, estaría llorando y clamando por la igualdad, integración y demás consignas woke....
Pero el puto destino ha querido que tres negros pateen la cabeza de un blanco en las mismas puertas de la caseta del PSOE.
Las cosas....

De momento nadie ha dicho nada, pero el vídeo y el tuit están corriendo por las redes como la pólvora y con las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina, el calvo del alcalde tendrá que mover ficha, porque como podéis ver en los comentarios al tuit, la gente ya no traga.


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 May 2022)

No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!


----------



## tortura (3 May 2022)

Yo he visto a dos individuos de estética nazi alrededor de una calle cuando paseaba (San Sebastián de los Reyes) , y no decían ni mu, pero me han retado y deben pertenecer a una secta nazi, parece que la policía les ayuda. Tened cuidado con ellos, son peligrosos.


----------



## Urquiza (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!



Evidentemente lo negros saben perfectamente a quién tienen que patear.
Con un grupo de canis o un grupo de pijos seguro que no son tan valientes.
El tema es a ver qué dice el alcalde calvo gay pro nwo.


----------



## Blackest (3 May 2022)

Uuf me nutre. Esta vez estoy con los negros


----------



## rondo (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!



Si hubiera sido 3 blancos a un negro,ibas a decir si era merecido?estarías poniendo la rodilla en el suelo pidiendo perdon


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Si hubiera sido 3 blancos a un negro,ibas a decir si era merecido?estarías poniendo la rodilla en el suelo pidiendo perdon




Para mi, y aunque igual no te lo crees, solo hay PERSONAS, me da igual su raza o color, lo que me importa es su actitud, y es evidente que esos negritos no son de Sevilla, ni de España, y sinceramente, me toca los cojones que unos "invitados" se pongan a darle una paliza a un compatriota que vive en su país y es su casa, por eso digo que es su "actitud" lo que me irrita, no nos respetan en nuestra propia casa, y es evidente que muchos vienen con el chip "invasor" activado, y les importamos una mierda, solo nos ven como a invadidos que existimos para mejorar sus vidas, por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## Dan Daly (3 May 2022)

No sabía que los negros iban de copas trajeados.
Tienen pinta de seguratas pacos contratados por alguna caseta.


----------



## Vorsicht (3 May 2022)

Lástima de guitarra!!!


----------



## Ederto (3 May 2022)

No son los seguratas de la caseta?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 May 2022)

Eso es una caseta o un zoo?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

La seguridad del PSOE ES DADA A GENTE DE SU CONFIANZA


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 May 2022)

Tienen pinta de ser seguratas o algo. Manteros de chaleco y corbata no parecen.
Es esa la caseta de La PSOE?


----------



## ciudadlibre (3 May 2022)

otro efecto llamada, esto lo ven los moronegros de africa, ven lo facil que es ahostiar a un blanquito rodeado de mas blanquitos sin mover un pelo, y pateras mas que se nos vienen


----------



## dabuti (3 May 2022)

Sería un VOXtonto que entró a por lana y salió trasquilao.

HOY NO CENO


----------



## XXavier (3 May 2022)

Algo habrá hecho...

Los negros suelen ser gente pacífica...


----------



## Shy (3 May 2022)

tortura dijo:


> Yo he visto a dos individuos de estética nazi alrededor de una calle cuando paseaba (San Sebastián de los Reyes) , y no decían ni mu, pero me han retado y deben pertenecer a una secta nazi, parece que la policía les ayuda. Tened cuidado con ellos, son peligrosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos más


----------



## Shy (3 May 2022)

La guitarra que lleva colgada le ha salvado la vida.


----------



## Escombridos (3 May 2022)

Si llega a ser "4 blancos pegando a un negro" este hilo revienta.


----------



## randomizer (3 May 2022)

Franco tenía a la Guardia Mora, la PSOE tiene a la Guardia Bantú...


----------



## forestal92 (3 May 2022)

Si es alreves y en África, los blancos no sale vivos del sitio. No da tiempo ni a qué llegué la policía bananera.


----------



## vinavil (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para mi, y aunque igual no te lo crees, solo hay PERSONAS, me da igual su raza o color, lo que me importa es su actitud, y es evidente que esos negritos no son de Sevilla, ni de España, y sinceramente, me toca los cojones que unos "invitados" se pongan a darle una paliza a un compatriota que vive en su país y es su casa, por eso digo que es su "actitud" lo que me irrita, no nos respetan en nuestra propia casa, y es evidente que muchos vienen con el chip "invasor" activado, y les importamos una mierda, solo nos ven como a invadidos que existimos para mejorar sus vidas, por las buenas o por las malas.






A mí me parece que los han puesto como personal de seguridad quien haya montado esa caseta.


----------



## Charo afgana (3 May 2022)

-Parecen seguridad de la caseta.
-Hay gente que encima se ríe.
-Si es al revés ya estaría en las noticias y sería "racismo".
-Si a quien dan de hostias fuera una mujer no habrían tantas risitas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (3 May 2022)

no hay nada como cogerlos uno por uno y hacerles la boloñesa a estos animales de selva.

y más sabiendo donde trabajan.


----------



## Kiral (3 May 2022)

Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.

Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.

Esto va a tener segunda parte.


----------



## Turbomax (3 May 2022)

Son bastantes agresivos, tienen los tarsos muy largos, e incluso diría que son más fuertes que los chimpancés o casi (no se acercan a los gorilas). No aconsejo su manipulación sin guantes de seguridad y protección facial tipo careta o casco.

Bajo mi punto de vista no los considero una especie para principiantes, para eso mejor pillaros un harrys o un cernicalo, ya que tienen mejor manejo.


----------



## Guaguei (3 May 2022)

intercambio cultural, son sus sevillanas
y lo mas gracioso es que no van a pisar la carcel


----------



## Parlakistan (3 May 2022)

Van bien vestidos, o camareros o seguratas, igual son matones al servicio del PSOE.


----------



## randomizer (3 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.


----------



## ANS² (3 May 2022)

si llega a ser una caseta de VOX y los puertas blancos le meten una a sotamano a un negraco, se arma la de dios en toda España


----------



## fredesvindo (3 May 2022)

Lo mejor la frase del final:

"hay la dao en la cabeza"


----------



## Raisuni (3 May 2022)

Seguratas casi 100%. No solo le han dado una paliza al primero si no que le han partido la guitarra. El segundo parece listo de papeles también.

Esta prueba gráfica los puede mandar a la cárcel.


----------



## jorobachov (3 May 2022)

Me alimenta .... Guitarrista en caseta de la PESOE, paguitero enchufado seguro


----------



## ANS² (3 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



ufff como sean gitanos de verdad yo no entraría en esa caseta, se avecina masacre...


----------



## patroclus (3 May 2022)

Espero que los de la guitarra denuncien a los negros. 

Ya van la 6ª y Evole a informar de todo.


----------



## jvega (3 May 2022)

Menos mal que no se han defendido podían haberlos acusado de racistas


----------



## Raisuni (3 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Diría que no parecen etnia. Típico grupo de rumbita sevillana.

No solo lo han apalizado si no que se acabó seguir tocando en feria


----------



## Demi Grante (3 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Ojalá sea así y en el mismo lugar. Sería maravilloso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> A mí me parece que los han puesto como personal de seguridad quien haya montado esa caseta.




El personal de seguridad no puede apalizar a nadie y menos de esa forma tan a lo bestia, en todo caso deben llamar a la policía o como mucho retener o reducir si el agresor es muy violento, pero liarse a puñetazos entre tres o cuatro contra uno que no hace más que dar brazadas al aire, ahí hay muy mala leche, sino fíjate como busca los huecos para atizarle en la cara el hijo de puta.


----------



## Tackler (3 May 2022)

Los de EEUU no serán negros pues, serás violetas...


----------



## Can Pistraus (3 May 2022)

Después dicen los flandaluces que ellos no tienen negros, que es una zona de paso, que a todos los mandan a Europa, Catalunya o a Mandril.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (3 May 2022)

Si fuesen policías apalizando a un negro sería noticia por varios días


----------



## Covaleda (3 May 2022)

¿En la caseta de la Psoe?
Algo habrá hecho.


----------



## Tackler (3 May 2022)

No perdona, pero no has hablado de "negros no americanos" has hablado de "negros" y "negros" incluye a todo.


Si lo que querías era decir que los negros africanos que vienen a Europa son muy nobles es verdad que lo son por regla general, quitando a los nigerianos que son la mayoría una panda de hijos de puta y estoy seguro de que no has conocido ninguno. Además hasta los propios negros lo dicen y ellos saben cuándo uno es nigeriano, simplemente por sus rasgos.


----------



## DonLimpio (3 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Pelea de invasores nutrición absoluta.

Gitanos y negros esbirros de los socialistas para ayudarles a arruinar el país.


----------



## SolyCalma (3 May 2022)

esos son los seguratas, antes eran rumanos chungos ahora negros chungos.


----------



## Josant2022 (3 May 2022)

Son los de seguridad, es absurdo introducir el tema racial.

Habría que analizar también que hizo el agredido.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (3 May 2022)

Un día saldremos todos JUNTOS y les vamos a romper el alma a estos HIJOS DE PUTA.

Que se anden con cuidao.


----------



## Merodeador (3 May 2022)

Buena música de fondo...alegria alegria todo el mundo a bailar


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (3 May 2022)

Estremecedor testimonio gráfico de la PSOE repartiendo paguitas a los españoles.


----------



## John Smmith (3 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Un día saldremos todos JUNTOS y les vamos a romper el alma a estos HIJOS DE PUTA.
> 
> Que se anden con cuidao.



Sabes que nunca pasará.


----------



## Hamazo (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!



Te puedo asegurar dos cosas. En la feria de mi ciudad esos no salen vivos de la esquina, mas aun si no son de la ciudad. En segundo lugar, si fuera una caseta del psoe o en las cercanías todo dios a fecha de hoy hubiera actuado igualmente. Siempre son los progres de mierda los que reciben estos karmas, no seria yo el que lo evitara.

Lo mejor de todo es que la gente no traga ni soporta a esta gente, ellos mismos se ganan su amado grito de racista. Le esta pasando como a los mejicanos y a los moros. Gente que nadie traga ni quieren en su pais.

EDITO: Estoy leyendo que son tres porteros. Va a ser un lol, porque es la caseta del psoe y la gente esta echándole mierda a tope. Que tambien se ve al lejos viendo el percal que hay cerca de la caseta para entrar. Después hablamos de cayetanos y demás.


----------



## ueee3 (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para mi, y aunque igual no te lo crees, solo hay PERSONAS, me da igual su raza o color, lo que me importa es su actitud, y es evidente que esos negritos no son de Sevilla, ni de España, y sinceramente, me toca los cojones que unos "invitados" se pongan a darle una paliza a un compatriota que vive en su país y es su casa, por eso digo que es su "actitud" lo que me irrita, no nos respetan en nuestra propia casa, y es evidente que muchos vienen con el chip "invasor" activado, y les importamos una mierda, solo nos ven como a invadidos que existimos para mejorar sus vidas, por las buenas o por las malas.



Sin saber el contexto no podemos opinar. Verlo en clave de colores, o de invasión, es completamente absurdo.

Si las feministas dicen "le pegó por el hecho de ser mujer y él hombre", algunos (y tú no eres de los que más), decís "le pegó porque era español y él negro". Absurdo.


----------



## Flures911 (3 May 2022)

Que fachas sonos negros ,tú...


----------



## Wasi (3 May 2022)

Nos merecemos la extinción, que se queden con el país


----------



## AMP (3 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sería un VOXtonto que entró a por lana y salió trasquilao.
> 
> HOY NO CENO



¿Qué tal te sienta tener un vicepresidente y tres consejeros voxeros?¿Te alimenta también?


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (3 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Si eso que comentas es real. esa caseta ya es ceniza. Salvo que el de "La Etnia" carezca de familia.


----------



## Guano For Life (3 May 2022)

Menuda imagen. Tres simios apalizando un paco calvo, en medio de un barrizal lleno de mierda y vasos tirados, en una nave, mientras la borregada observa todo y con la guitarra gitanil de fondo

Cómo este vidrio le llegue a Putin, nos manda las nukes pero por misericordia


----------



## Tzadik (3 May 2022)

La mayoría de negros son grandes, corpulento y saben pegar (aunque sea a lo callejero) el 95% de los blanquito no saben pegar ni tienen sangre. 


Fuera de los negros, solo los eslavos, mexicanos y gente del sudeste asiatico saben pegar bien


----------



## Gusman (3 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Uuf me nutre. Esta vez estoy con los negros



Follanegros gayer detected.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (3 May 2022)

Han llenado el sector de la seguridad de sudamericanos y otros extranjeros que a saber que antecedentes o coordenadas culturales tienen


----------



## gpm (3 May 2022)

Hacerlo viral lo que las teles esconden


----------



## machotafea (3 May 2022)

Seguramente era un blanquito sionista de vox que fue a tocar los huevos pensando que Andalucía ya es suya.


----------



## gpm (3 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sería un VOXtonto que entró a por lana y salió trasquilao.
> 
> HOY NO CENO




Viejo rata....


----------



## machotafea (3 May 2022)

Los nigerianos cristianos son escoria, todos unos guarros.


----------



## Zbigniew (3 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Lástima de guitarra!!!



Iba a decir yo ,la guitarra está bien? Te más adelantado, pensemos lo mismo amego.Como los gemelos.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 May 2022)

Acabo de venir de un hilo hablando sobre Sevilla donde sus habitantes dicen que al menos tienen pocos moronegros. Pues menos mal...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 May 2022)

El blanquito estaba soltando de todo al principio... hasta que se le acabó la cuerda.


----------



## Setapéfranses (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!



NO vamos a estar así eternamente,...-..-.-.-. Ya volverá la pena de muerte.


----------



## Setapéfranses (3 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sería un VOXtonto que entró a por lana y salió trasquilao.
> 
> HOY NO CENO



Por supuesto tron, si le fostian es que es de Box seguro.

Un beso.


----------



## Sonico (3 May 2022)

Os queda mucho que aprender.
La involución ha venido para quedarse.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (3 May 2022)

Lleva una guitarra a la espalda quizás no la tocó bien y el otro no supo hacer Palmas


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 May 2022)

Una vez más queda claro que vienen a hacer el trabajo que los españoles no queremos hacer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Violencia racial en la sede de la PSOE de la Feria de Abril de Sevilla.
> Si fuera al revés y en otra casera el alcalde de Sevilla, señor sociata gay reconocido, estaría llorando y clamando por la igualdad, integración y demás consignas woke....
> Pero el puto destino ha querido que tres negros pateen la cabeza de un blanco en las mismas puertas de la caseta del PSOE.
> Las cosas....
> ...



Blanquito en una caseta del soe recibe mano de hostias de negros? Esto debe ir si o si al hilo de progres recibiendo karma!!


----------



## UpSpain (3 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (3 May 2022)

Deben ser rusos


----------



## GatoAzul (3 May 2022)

BLM! BLM!


----------



## Vantage (3 May 2022)

Demencial


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!



Efectivamente alguien ha traído a millones de negros y moros en edad militar sin ningún tipo de documentación ni antecedentes penales.

Alguien les financia y les mantiene . Están todos coordinados esperando la señal . Quizás lo de Ucrania sea el detonante. 

El black lives matter ha sido un pequeño ensayo para lo que pasará en Europa occidental.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2022)

Para la secta WOKE que se ha impuesto en España no hay razas ni fronteras y todas las religiones son bienvenidas ... 

" excepto en Ucrania que los rusos y los ucranianos aún siendo eslavos y tener un origen común, son enemigos irreconciliables "


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Efectivamente alguien ha traído a millones de negros y moros en edad militar sin ningún tipo de documentación ni antecedentes penales.
> 
> Alguien les financia y les mantiene . Están todos coordinados esperando la señal . Quizás lo de Ucrania sea el detonante.
> 
> El black lives matter ha sido un pequeño ensayo para lo que pasará en Europa occidental.




Hilo de hace más de 8 años....  

Inmigración: - ¿una nueva marcha verde?


----------



## Pollepolle (4 May 2022)

Habia pedido una racion de morro, y se la dieron bien caliente en el suyo jajajajajaja


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 May 2022)

He visto el vídeo entero

La caseta parece ser del PSOE

Los negros parece que eran seguratas, el de la guitarra estaba compinchado con un borrachuzo que había ido a liarla

La paliza me parece proporcional para la que han liado esos subnormales aunque se pasen un poco, en este caso los niggas tienen mis dieses

Me encanta como lo humillan lanzándolo al barro una y otra vez al puto borracho de mierda paco gitanoide

En fin, simplemente ZEBIYA.





@Urquiza arriba tienes el contexto, ponlo en el OP anda, que no todo lo del vídeo es blanco o negro...


----------



## El gostoso (4 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Ojalá mis tanos les hagan besamel de tripas


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 May 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Son bastantes agresivos, tienen los tarsos muy largos, e incluso diría que son más fuertes que los chimpancés o casi (no se acercan a los gorilas). No aconsejo su manipulación sin guantes de seguridad y protección facial tipo careta o casco.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista no los considero una especie para principiantes, para eso mejor pillaros un harrys o un cernicalo, ya que tienen mejor manejo.



Tú no tienes ni puta idea de la fuerza que tiene un chimpancé. Estás acostumbrado a los chiquitines que suelen enseñar en la tele. Uno adulto puede lanzar a una persona a 10 metros solo con sus brazos ¿Sabes lo que son 10 metros?
Esos bichos le dan un truco a conciencia a Mike Tyson en su mejor momento y le revientan la cabeza. Estarás pensando, "si Mike no le caza primero" tienen el cráneo tan espeso que se caen de no se cuántos metros, se dan la cabeza contra una roca y no les pasa nada.
Cuidado con los chimpancés.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> He visto el vídeo entero
> 
> La caseta parece ser del PSOE
> 
> ...



Una de las chavalas se ve que llama a la policía y dice "Hola mira, en la caseta del PSOE los porteros están pegando a dos chabales."


----------



## f700b (4 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Violencia racial en la sede de la PSOE de la Feria de Abril de Sevilla.
> Si fuera al revés y en otra casera el alcalde de Sevilla, señor sociata gay reconocido, estaría llorando y clamando por la igualdad, integración y demás consignas woke....
> Pero el puto destino ha querido que tres negros pateen la cabeza de un blanco en las mismas puertas de la caseta del PSOE.
> Las cosas....
> ...



Putos mo..s


----------



## Turbomax (4 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tú no tienes ni puta idea de la fuerza que tiene un chimpancé. Estás acostumbrado a los chiquitines que suelen enseñar en la tele. Uno adulto puede lanzar a una persona a 10 metros solo con sus brazos ¿Sabes lo que son 10 metros?
> Esos bichos le dan un truco a conciencia a Mike Tyson en su mejor momento y le revientan la cabeza. Estarás pensando, "si Mike no le caza primero" tienen el cráneo tan espeso que se caen de no se cuántos metros, se dan la cabeza contra una roca y no les pasa nada.
> Cuidado con los chimpancés.



pues mejor me lo pones !! Para principiantes nada de pillarse un chimpancé, ni nigga ni nada ! Mejor un harrys o un cernicalo.


----------



## ironpipo (4 May 2022)

Que denigrancia joder
Negros, gitanos, borrachos, multitud apelotonada, suciedad.. 
Me dices que es el puto Congo y me lo creo


----------



## Cimbrel (4 May 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tú no tienes ni puta idea de la fuerza que tiene un chimpancé. Estás acostumbrado a los chiquitines que suelen enseñar en la tele. Uno adulto puede lanzar a una persona a 10 metros solo con sus brazos ¿Sabes lo que son 10 metros?
> Esos bichos le dan un truco a conciencia a Mike Tyson en su mejor momento y le revientan la cabeza. Estarás pensando, "si Mike no le caza primero" tienen el cráneo tan espeso que se caen de no se cuántos metros, se dan la cabeza contra una roca y no les pasa nada.
> Cuidado con los chimpancés.



ESTO CON LETRA MAYÚSCULA EN UN POST DE TWITTER Y CAPTURA PARA EL HILO DE LOL



Mis dies hamijo, muy Golden Age


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (4 May 2022)

Los negros son los ayudas de cámara de Pedro Sánchez?


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Son los de seguridad, es absurdo introducir el tema racial.
> 
> Habría que analizar también que hizo el agredido.



Los que contratan negros como porteros, son autenticos seres de luz. Inclusivistas, benetonianos y wokes.



Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tú no tienes ni puta idea de la fuerza que tiene un chimpancé. Estás acostumbrado a los chiquitines que suelen enseñar en la tele. Uno adulto puede lanzar a una persona a 10 metros solo con sus brazos ¿Sabes lo que son 10 metros?
> Esos bichos le dan un truco a conciencia a Mike Tyson en su mejor momento y le revientan la cabeza. Estarás pensando, "si Mike no le caza primero" tienen el cráneo tan espeso que se caen de no se cuántos metros, se dan la cabeza contra una roca y no les pasa nada.
> Cuidado con los chimpancés.



Una cria de chimpance coge a un negro adulto, le arranca la cabeza y juega al ping pong con ella.


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 May 2022)

Los negros son la guardia pretoriana del PSOE.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (4 May 2022)

los españoles en paro y los sucialistas contratando africanos para que peguen a los españoles que están en paro


----------



## Vorsicht (4 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Iba a decir yo ,la guitarra está bien? Te más adelantado, pensemos lo mismo amego.Como los gemelos.



Tenemos el corazón podrido!


----------



## gpm (4 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Son los de seguridad, es absurdo introducir el tema racial.
> 
> Habría que analizar también que hizo el agredido.




@xicomalo @dabuti @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO mira otra rata como vosotros


----------



## vico (4 May 2022)

Que subnormales. Se llevan 5 plátanos y entran a la caseta gratis. Y siendo la caseta del psoe, se llevan unos "pollos" y además de entrar a la caseta, los fichan de candidatos a las próximas elecciones.


----------



## Gotthard (4 May 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> No sabía que los negros iban de copas trajeados.
> Tienen pinta de seguratas pacos contratados por alguna caseta.



Pues es la caseta del PSOE, y esos tipos van uniformados, por lo que los arrendatarios de la caseta son responsables de haber contratado esos animales para el servicio de seguridad. No es ni medio normal que unos seguretas en la feria de Sevilla actuen de esa forma brutal, lo normal es que se saca al que da por culo y si insiste mucho llamadita a la policia y se acabo y he visto peleas para aburrir en el real, pero eso no son tecnicas de seguridad, esos tipos estan linchando a sangre fria a una persona 4 contra 1.

Espero que denuncien los agredidos porque ganan de calle. Esos tios no son NADIE para patear a un ciudadano. Nos vamos a echar unas risas cuando salga la empoderada de turno del PSOE a decir que eran jovenes en riesgo de exclusion y bla bla bla. Lo cierto es que en los videos hay un delito de lesiones como una catedral y puede identificarse perfectamente a todos los participantes.


----------



## Gotthard (4 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Pues si que la va a tener si son los tipicos tanos que van dando por saco con la guitarra de caseta en caseta, son varios clanes que se reparten las calles, para mendicidad y para aliviar a los guiris del peso de la cartera. Lo mejorcito de las 3000, el Vacie, Torreblanca y el Poligono.

Edit: He visto el video completo, no son tanos, son dos borrachos vulgares a lo que parece. No obstante con ese video cualquier picapleitos a porcentaje saca facil 150.000 pavos en daños y perjuicios a la empresa que tuvo la ocurrencia de contratar a estos salvajes.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues si que la va a tener si son los tipicos tanos que van dando por saco con la guitarra de caseta en caseta, son varios clanes que se reparten las calles, para mendicidad y para aliviar a los guiris del peso de la cartera. Lo mejorcito de las 3000, el Vacie, Torreblanca y el Poligono.



Y ahora con negros, para darles toque woke y chupiguay multiprogre que siempre han buscado. Cuidado con decirles nigga que te denuncian, payo


----------



## COVID 8M (4 May 2022)

Bueno, se sabe si los caballero, caballero han hecho algo o han puesto el culo?


----------



## toni90 (4 May 2022)

Tampoco sabemos el motivo igual llevaba toda la noche llamandolos negros de mierda fuera de mi pais quien sabe, en general la raza negra es noble.


----------



## deportista (4 May 2022)

Mas votos para vox


----------



## elchicho47 (4 May 2022)

Sea quien sea el culpable, al menos deberían de haberlos separado.


----------



## elchicho47 (4 May 2022)

Se lo ponen fácil a vox


----------



## ashe (4 May 2022)

Lo mas repugnante es el publico, los macacos no hubiesen hecho eso si al menos el 20% de los que aparece en el video hubiesen hecho lo mismo contra los macacos


----------



## ueee3 (4 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Lo mas repugnante es el publico, los macacos no hubiesen hecho eso si al menos el 20% de los que aparece en el video hubiesen hecho lo mismo contra los macacos



Gentuza racista e idiota es la que debería haber estado en el barro. Pero como no sabemos el contexto, a saber, igual ya lo estuvo.


----------



## Cremilo (4 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, en la caseta del PSC en la Ciudad CondAlá...


----------



## vanderwilde (4 May 2022)

Si, esos son de seguridad. Como siempre digo, los políticos de tontos no tienen ni un pelo.

No va a poner españoles para que alguien se ponga farruco y encima los que cobren sean los de seguridad.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> He visto el vídeo entero
> 
> La caseta parece ser del PSOE
> 
> ...



Gracias por compartir este documento grafico donde se ven los motivos justificadisimos para apalizar a mano llenaby negra a estos dos subnormales.


----------



## OvEr0n (4 May 2022)

Pensaba que a la feria solo se iba a mamarse. Ahora veo que tambien se va a merendar.


----------



## Joaquim (4 May 2022)




----------



## pegaso (4 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para mi, y aunque igual no te lo crees, solo hay PERSONAS, me da igual su raza o color, lo que me importa es su actitud, y es evidente que esos negritos no son de Sevilla, ni de España, y sinceramente, me toca los cojones que unos "invitados" se pongan a darle una paliza a un compatriota que vive en su país y es su casa, por eso digo que es su "actitud" lo que me irrita, no nos respetan en nuestra propia casa, y es evidente que muchos vienen con el chip "invasor" activado, y les importamos una mierda, solo nos ven como a invadidos que existimos para mejorar sus vidas, por las buenas o por las malas.



Son de seguridad y estaban trabajando. Protegiendo una caseta de malnacidos en ESPAÑA.


----------



## Insurgent (4 May 2022)

La seguridad está bien atada de pies y de manos gracias al odio ideológico y la maldad de los políticos que apoyáis, en cambio ellos si pueden tener sus tropas de asalto con patente de corso. 
Alucino cada día más con este país de mierda, los negritos seguro que llevarán armas de fuego y extensibles incluso. 
Lo dicho, que hijos de puta sois los expañoles actuales.


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Han llenado el sector de la seguridad de sudamericanos y otros extranjeros que a saber que antecedentes o coordenadas culturales tienen



Yo tuve un problema con un negro de seguridad hace unas semanas y el tio era jodidamente imbecil, hablar con el era como tratar de hablar con un puto mono. Tienen mucho peligro....


----------



## arsenchik (4 May 2022)

hacen bien


----------



## supercuernos (4 May 2022)

Pues el tio de la guitarra aguantaba de puta madre..

Tres tios dandole. Encima porteros,fuertes y q saben dar, y les ha costado tirarle.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo tuve un problema con un negro de seguridad hace unas semanas y el tio era jodidamente imbecil, hablar con el era como tratar de hablar con un puto mono. Tienen mucho peligro....



Qué pasó si puede saberse? Tuviste que llamar a alguien para solucionarlo?


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Qué pasó si puede saberse? Tuviste que llamar a alguien para solucionarlo?



Pues simplemente me acercaba al altavoz en un garito que estaba petado y el orangutan me apartaba con la mano de malos modos diciendome que no me acercara al altavoz en tono amenazante, con su acento de obongo y amenazandome de que no me lo decia mas veces o "avisaba" a sus compañeros para echarme. En 20 años de salir por ahí jamas me había pasado algo así, sin motivo alguno.
El colmo fue cuando hizo lo mismo con mi pareja y le dije que si volvia a tocarla le cortaba la mano y me dijo que no queria problemas.
Al final mi pareja me insistió en alejarnos del mono porque eso no iba a terminar bien. 
Luego desde lejos vimos que seguía provocando a todo el mundo que estaba a su alrededor y seguía liandola.
Los empresaurios de la noche deberían ser mas cuidadosos con sus "energúmenos" ya que si son de muy bajo CI son los que provocan los problemas.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (4 May 2022)




----------



## Linterna Pirata (4 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues simplemente me acercaba al altavoz en un garito que estaba petado y el orangutan me apartaba con la mano de malos modos diciendome que no me acercara al altavoz en tono amenazante, con su acento de obongo y amenazandome de que no me lo decia mas veces o "avisaba" a sus compañeros para echarme. En 20 años de salir por ahí jamas me había pasado algo así, sin motivo alguno.
> El colmo fue cuando hizo lo mismo con mi pareja y le dije que si volvia a tocarla le cortaba la mano y me dijo que no queria problemas.
> Al final mi pareja me insistió en alejarnos del mono porque eso no iba a terminar bien.
> Luego desde lejos vimos que seguía provocando a todo el mundo que estaba a su alrededor y seguía liandola.
> Los empresaurios de la noche deberían ser mas cuidadosos con sus "energúmenos" ya que si son de muy bajo CI son los que provocan los problemas.



Es que sois idiotas.
No os acerquéis al altavoz es difícil entender para usted o qué?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues simplemente me acercaba al altavoz en un garito que estaba petado y el orangutan me apartaba con la mano de malos modos diciendome que no me acercara al altavoz en tono amenazante, con su acento de obongo y amenazandome de que no me lo decia mas veces o "avisaba" a sus compañeros para echarme. En 20 años de salir por ahí jamas me había pasado algo así, sin motivo alguno.
> El colmo fue cuando hizo lo mismo con mi pareja y le dije que si volvia a tocarla le cortaba la mano y me dijo que no queria problemas.
> Al final mi pareja me insistió en alejarnos del mono porque eso no iba a terminar bien.
> Luego desde lejos vimos que seguía provocando a todo el mundo que estaba a su alrededor y seguía liandola.
> Los empresaurios de la noche deberían ser mas cuidadosos con sus "energúmenos" ya que si son de muy bajo CI son los que provocan los problemas.



La verdad es que la gente normal no suele ni intentar meterse en ese oficio de porteros de garito. Yo recuerdo un compañero de universidad que en verano estaba de vigilante nocturno en un edificio de oficinas, y él mismo decía que lo peor eran algunos compañeros con los que tenía que estar. Y eso que hablamos de vigilar un cuarto de cámaras de seguridad en plan de tranqui, no andar metido en el mundo de la noche.


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Es que sois idiotas.
> No os acerquéis al altavoz es difícil entender para usted o qué?



Retrasado mental, llevo años acercandome a ese altavoz, desde 1999 que fuí por primera vez. Todo el mundo baila pegado al altavoz. No hay valla que lo evite o lo proteja, que es lo que se suele poner para evitar que en una discoteca llena de cientos de personas se acerquen. Lo que no se pone es a un puto mono que no sabe ni el idioma a pegar empujones a la peña porque eso es lo que causa los "problemas".
De hecho a la hora mas o menos vinieron otros energúmenos de seguridad (blanquitos) y le dijeron al negro que se largara que la iba a liar y todo el mundo siguió bailando al lado del altavoz como llevamos décadas haciendolo.
El mono era el desubicado, y todo el mundo lo estaba viendo, hasta sus propios compañeros de seguridad. Es lo que pasa cuando sacas al mono de la jungla y le metes en un lugar civilizado, que no entiende nada de lo que pasa a su alrededor.


----------



## bsnas (4 May 2022)

Viendo el otro video y que son 2 borrachos agresivos liandola y volviendo a por mas pues poco me parece siempre que empezaran ellos a liarla dentro de la caseta, aunque hubiera preferido que los porteros fueran blanquitos para herir menos sensibilidades.

Ya estuve a punto de tener una con un borracho en un bar que estaba con unos colegas y vino el subnormal a sentarse en nuestra mesa y a desvariar contandonos sus mierdas que no le importaban a nadie, se le dijo educadamente de que se pirara y el tio que no se piraba y que se empezaba a poner agresivo mientras yo le decia cada vez menos sutilmente que se pirara de una puta vez, hasta que al final nos fuimos nosotros porque de todos modos ya habiamos acabado las consumiciones, a punto estuve de meterle un viaje con la botella / silla si hubiera ido a mas porque ya se le estaba diciendo que no nos importaba una mierda y que se largara.

Luego me cague en los muertos de el del bar cuando me iba por tener a semejante personaje molestando a los clientes (no era la primera mesa donde venia) y le dije que habia estado a punto de empezar a liarla y destrozarle el bar en el proceso, que hiciera algo o a lo mejor al siguiente que fuera a dar por culo no tenia tanta paciencia.


----------



## todoayen (4 May 2022)

Tiene pinta de "a mi un negro no me dice lo que tengo que hac......."... Páf, pum, smack!!!!

Ayyy!! Alguien ha cogido la matrícula?


----------



## Bogdanoff (4 May 2022)

Con los negroides nunca sabes cuando se van a activar los genes simiescos de la selva que les hacen comportarse como chimpancés. Es por eso por lo que son incompatibles con cualquier tipo de civilización.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (4 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Eso es una caseta o un zoo?



huhuhu hahhaha huhuhuhu


----------



## Furillo (4 May 2022)

Sólo espero que los agredidos no denuncien al PSOE, porque seguro que los seguratas están dados de alta en la Seguridad Social, tienen el permiso de residencia en regla y la formación adecuada para Controlador de Accesos o Guardia de Seguridad. De no ser así, van a tener menos dinero para putas y coca en ese honesto y patriota partido.


----------



## maxhc (4 May 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Sólo espero que los agredidos no denuncien al PSOE, porque seguro que los seguratas están dados de alta en la Seguridad Social, tienen el permiso de residencia en regla y la formación adecuada para Controlador de Accesos o Guardia de Seguridad. De no ser así, van a tener menos dinero para putas y coca en ese honesto y patriota partido.



DIN

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## M. Priede (4 May 2022)




----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (4 May 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


>



Menudo flander el del hilo de Twitter ¿Los porteros que tienen que hacer? ¿Dejar que les peguen hasta que llegue la policía?


----------



## ShellShock (4 May 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Son seguratas y camareros de la caseta.
> 
> Y los de la guitarra los gitanos que han contratado para tocar.
> 
> Esto va a tener segunda parte.



Uffff, si es como dices vamos a tener mucha nutrición.

Si 4 negros apalizan a 2 gitanos, probablemente lo siguiente serán los 20 primos de esos 2 gitanos linchando a alguno de los negros. Tendremos disonancias cognitivas progres y muchos bloqueos mentales.


----------



## Ricohombre (4 May 2022)

Una buena metáfora de los que es hoy España, africanos agrediendo a la nación con la cobertura de la pesoe (y con el dinero de todos).


----------



## Gorkako (4 May 2022)

Aplicando


ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Menudo flander el del hilo de Twitter ¿Los porteros que tienen que hacer? ¿Dejar que les peguen hasta que llegue la policía?



Son dos putos borrachos que se lanzan como lemmings... los porteros están ahí para reducirlos y dejarlos en el suelo hasta que llegue la policía el resto sobra... un mal golpe y se carga a uno de los dos tontos... 
Espero que la agresión por parte de la seguridad quede debidamente denunciada... perooooo al ser una caseta de un partido dos llamadicas y aquí no ha pasao na que siga la fiesta arsha!!! ariquitaun!!


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

Luego fueron a la caseta de la Cruz Roja a que los calmaran.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 May 2022)

El país multicultural del PSOE


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Luego fueron a la caseta de la Cruz Roja a que los calmaran.



los niggas no?


----------



## laresial (4 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Violencia racial en la sede de la PSOE de la Feria de Abril de Sevilla.
> Si fuera al revés y en otra casera el alcalde de Sevilla, señor sociata gay reconocido, estaría llorando y clamando por la igualdad, integración y demás consignas woke....
> Pero el puto destino ha querido que tres negros pateen la cabeza de un blanco en las mismas puertas de la caseta del PSOE.
> Las cosas....
> ...



La gente ya no traga...
Llevan tragando mierda negra violando las fronteras, dandoles ayudas por delinquir, y pisos para merodear decadas y ahora "la gente ya no traga"... ¿qué van a hacer van a ponerse lazos blancos y pintarse las manos de blanco?
España da ascorisapena...

Lo primero que había que hacer es echar a esos 3 negros de Sevilla, y luego expulsar a todos los ilegales de España tras pasar una temporadita en la cárcel, y meter con ellos a los prevaricadores que los dejaron pasar y los subvencionaron, eso sería hacer "algo".


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 May 2022)

Eso le pasa por entrar a una casera de traidores a la patria. Que le jodan a él y a los Ndongos.


----------



## laresial (4 May 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Los negros son la guardia pretoriana del PSOE.



Han vuelto, y los traen los mismos traidores de siempre.


----------



## elpaguitas (4 May 2022)

muy decepcionado que en burbuja se habrá el hilo con la versión recortada del video.


----------



## dadaw (4 May 2022)

Video editado con música y recortado para mostrar solo lo que interesa y manipular la opinión del foro.
No es el camino Burbuja


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No son los seguratas de la caseta?



Eso parece. Se han juntado la jambre con las ganas de comer


----------



## Araco (4 May 2022)

Así que vamos a ver, los seguratas del metro no pueden tocar a un marronido sin que salgan los de "eh eh eh que ej un niñió", pero sin embargo una banda de negros al servicio del PSOE puede repartir ostias en medio de Sevilla sin que nadie diga nada. La marronización en estado puro.


----------



## Tackler (4 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Eso parece. Se han juntado la jambre con las ganas de comer




Venía a poner esto. La actuación de los negros está mal, pero está medianamente justificada quitando las posibles lesiones que puedan haber cometido. Los putos desgraciados esos se creen que son los gorditos del juego "Final Fight" esos que iban dando cabezazos corriendo. Y para colmo se mete el tarado de la guitarra así no se ni por qué, solo para liarla, lo típico que pasa en las intervenciones policiales que se mete por medio gente que no tiene nada que ver.

Si hay denuncias los negros incurrirán en delitos de lesiones de haberlas habido, porque obviamente no se pueden dar patadones de esa manera. Lo de tirarlos y demás sí está bien. Encima todo embarrado, vaya puto asco. Pero es lo que se dice, luego la seguridad o la policía dan con la porra (objeto totalmente legitimado y homologado) y se lía.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (4 May 2022)

Motumbos contra hippioso mierdoso.


----------



## gpm (4 May 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Así que vamos a ver, los seguratas del metro no pueden tocar a un marronido sin que salgan los de "eh eh eh que ej un niñió", pero sin embargo una banda de negros al servicio del PSOE puede repartir ostias en medio de Sevilla sin que nadie diga nada. La marronización en estado puro.




Hasta aquí hay alguno defendiendo a los porteros de la caseta del PSOE


----------



## Furymundo (4 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para mi, y aunque igual no te lo crees,* solo hay PERSONAS, me da igual su raza o color,* lo que me importa es su actitud, y es evidente que esos negritos no son de Sevilla, ni de España, y sinceramente, me toca los cojones que unos "invitados" se pongan a darle una paliza a un compatriota que vive en su país y es su casa, por eso digo que es su "actitud" lo que me irrita, no nos respetan en nuestra propia casa, y es evidente que muchos vienen con el chip "invasor" activado, y les importamos una mierda, solo nos ven como a invadidos que existimos para mejorar sus vidas, por las buenas o por las malas.



deberias empezar a replantearte esto. 
o los futuros acontecimientos te lo haran entender a lo bestia


----------



## Mauito (4 May 2022)

Es todo como ... muy Berlanga.


----------



## Saco de papas (4 May 2022)

Era el distribuidor de pan de maiz, venía sin género por la guerra.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2022)

Después de ver el segundo vídeo queda claro que los otros iban a liarla y que los negros son seguratas del PSOE. Lo que no está bien es arrearle una patada a un tipo en la cabeza cuando está ya en el suelo, pero parece que estas cosas no pueden evitarlas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

Iros acostumbrando. La nueva España.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

Cuando los engongos le están dando lo suyo a Wilsón José un miarma echa sinco duriyo y "here comes a new challenger" aparece un pijoflauta con guitarra a no se sabe muy bien qué.
Por ahí arriba está el video versión completa.


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> deberias empezar a replantearte esto.
> o los futuros acontecimientos te lo haran entender a lo bestia



Sigo pensando lo mismo, pero eso no me impide ver a los hijos de puta de lejos, sean del color que sean, y ya me cuido de no darles la espalda y responderles como se merecen


----------



## Furymundo (4 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Sigo pensando lo mismo, pero eso no me impide ver a los hijos de puta de lejos, sean del color que sean, y ya me cuido de no darles la espalda y responderles como se merecen



es hora de convertirse en un hijo puta
y no responder sino atacar


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 May 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en la caseta del PSC en la Ciudad CondAlá...



¿Qué hacen los cagalufos copiando una fiesta andaluza y poniendo a cantar moros? ¿No que los andaluces eran mierda? ¿No tienen tanos para que amenicen la party?


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es hora de convertirse en un hijo puta
> y no responder sino atacar



Todo en su debida proporción y tiempo, ya que cada cual mida las posibles respuestas a su medida.....


----------



## Malvender (4 May 2022)

El titular de diario.es

un grupo de neonazis de Vox agreden con su guitarra los puños de unos pacíficos inmigrantes subsaharianos.


----------



## khalil (4 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Violencia racial en la sede de la PSOE de la Feria de Abril de Sevilla.
> Si fuera al revés y en otra casera el alcalde de Sevilla, señor sociata gay reconocido, estaría llorando y clamando por la igualdad, integración y demás consignas woke....
> Pero el puto destino ha querido que tres negros pateen la cabeza de un blanco en las mismas puertas de la caseta del PSOE.
> Las cosas....
> ...



Pasoi de leerme tu mierda de hilo pero supongo que ya alguno te habrá dicho que los negros son los de seguridad de la casetas y que los otros la estaban liando... hay que ser palurdo..


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Son los de seguridad, es absurdo introducir el tema racial.
> 
> Habría que analizar también que hizo el agredido.



Y fin de hilo, aquí faltan datos por todos lados


----------



## Furymundo (4 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Todo en su debida proporción y tiempo, ya que cada cual mida las posibles respuestas a su medida.....









ese tiempo ya ha pasado


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 May 2022)

Hay que saber que habrá hecho el tío pero me da igual negro o blanco, a mi me apalizan así entre varios porteros sin haber hecho nada para merecerlo y vuelvo al rato con una motosierra.


----------



## superloki (4 May 2022)

Que cutre todo... la caseta del PSOE, los negros vestidos de hombres de negro (valga la redundancia), los dos borrachos embistiendo como cabras, el barro en la puerta, la gente alrededor copa en mano comentando la jugada.... falta alguien lanzando un enano a una diana...


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (4 May 2022)

Para rematar la historia y será más real que ficción estos negros son simpatizantes de VOX


----------



## Freedomfighter (4 May 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Que cutre todo... la caseta del PSOE, los negros vestidos de hombres de negro (valga la redundancia), los dos borrachos embistiendo como cabras, el barro en la puerta, la gente alrededor copa en mano comentando la jugada.... falta alguien lanzando un enano a una diana...




Un hombre tragafuegos también amenizaría mucho el evento  










..... y un payaso malabarista también


----------



## Urquiza (4 May 2022)

Jajaja, me están dando la razón los progres lamerrabosnegros del "ej que loj negrojj son seguratah"..

A ver, evidentemente los negros son seguratas.
Seguratas de una caseta de la Feria de Abril.
Las 1053 casetas de la Feria de Abril tienen algún tipo de seguridad en la puerta.
Pero ha pasado en...
Blanco y en Botella, nunca mejor dicho.

Tenemos lo que nos merecemos...


----------



## Sietebailes (4 May 2022)

Típica estampa de Andalucía, falta el pintor haciendo un bonito cuadro de la imagen, los lameculos,palanganeros y palmeros ya están,solo faltas tu.
Los apalizados del 3 de mayo.


----------



## Gusman (4 May 2022)

Eso pasa por contratar escoria inmigrante ilegal.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (4 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Hacerlo viral lo que las teles esconden



Yo el vídeo lo vi entero en el canal de Telegram 'The Spanish Army' y se observa a los más tarde golpeados, intentar entrar a la caseta abriéndose paso a golpe de patada voladora. Lo cual no quita polémica a la reacción de los seguratas.

Más tarde, sin embargo, vi el vídeo en Antonia 3 y habían difuminado los rostros de los negros para que no se note que eran negros. Simplemente dijeron que hubo una golpiza a dos visitantes que la estaban liando e ya.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (4 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Hacerlo viral lo que las teles esconden



Yo el vídeo lo vi entero en el canal de Telegram 'The Spanish Army' y se observa a los más tarde golpeados, intentar entrar a la caseta abriéndose paso a golpe de patada voladora. Lo cual no quita polémica a la reacción de los seguratas.

Más tarde, sin embargo, vi el vídeo en Antonia 3 y habían difuminado los rostros de los negros para que no se note que eran negros. Simplemente dijeron que hubo una golpiza a dos visitantes que la estaban liando e ya.


----------



## Dadaista (4 May 2022)

Es una pelea de seguratas y un borracho. Cuando le cascan tanto algo tuvo que haber. Si el tio llega a ser gitano podria tener otro sentido. Subsaharianos y gitanos tienen desde hace una década un rivalidad muy violenta en Andalucía. En fin, que después de 2 años la gente tiene ganas de feria


----------



## Tackler (4 May 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Es una pelea de seguratas y un borracho. Cuando le cascan tanto algo tuvo que haber. Si el tio llega a ser gitano podria tener otro sentido. Subsaharianos y gitanos tienen desde hace una década un rivalidad muy violenta en Andalucía. En fin, que después de 2 años la gente tiene ganas de feria




Son gitanos, quién sino iba a llevar una guitarra


----------



## Cremilo (5 May 2022)

Esto es del 2018, en la caseta de CCOO. Parece que alguien que no debía se comió el último langostino.


----------



## Cremilo (5 May 2022)

_La madrugada de este martes un joven intentó entrar a la fuerza en la *caseta del PSOE* de la *Feria de Abril*, una de las pocas que son públicas. En las imágenes difundidas se puede ver cómo el individuo, que aparentemente estaba borracho, coge carrerilla para adentrarse en las instalaciones y es entonces cuando empieza la *pelea.*_​​_Es entonces cuando otro joven, que lleva una guitarra en la espalda interviene y también recibe unos cuantos golpes por parte de los porteros. No obstante, la peor *paliza* es para el que intentó entrar de forma violenta, ya que le propinan *patadas incluso cuando está en el suelo* retorciéndose de dolor._​
​
​_El PSOE ha apartado de sus puestos de trabajo a los cuatro vigilantes involucrados en la trifulca._​​_En un comunicado, la formación ha condenado *«enérgicamente»* los incidentes acontencidos en su caseta de la Feria de Abril y ha anunciado la apertura de una *investigación de orden interno*._​

No habrán sido tan "enérgicos" como los gorilas que contrataron. Para todo lo demás está la fiscalía, aunque ya sabemos de quién depende. 
​


----------



## RC1492 (5 May 2022)

Mientras amariconan a toda la civilización Europea, llenan el continente de moros, negros y sudacas.

Estos no vienen con el adoctrinamiento de serie y están acostumbrados a la barbarie de sus países tercermundistas, la violencia es un acto diario allí.

Nos van a comer con patatas con el consentimiento de la escoria roja y traidora que inunda Occidente, ellos lo tienen CLARISIMO, vienen a sustituirnos.


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No sé si ha sido merecido o no, pero eso de ver a 4 bonobos apalizar a un blanquito en medio de una multitud de otros blanquitos y que nadie mueva una pestaña es muy significativo y nos dice mucho de lo que está por venir.... bueno, que coño! ya esta aquí!




La gente sabe que son intocables y que si tocas a un negrito zumbon te cae todo el peso de la justicia y el escarnio público


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Mientras amariconan a toda la civilización Europea, llenan el continente de moros, negros y sudacas.
> 
> Estos no vienen con el adoctrinamiento de serie y están acostumbrados a la barbarie de sus países tercermundistas, la violencia es un acto diario allí.
> 
> Nos van a comer con patatas con el consentimiento de la escoria roja y traidora que inunda Occidente, ellos lo tienen CLARISIMO, vienen a sustituirnos.




Ya llegan los follamoronegros





Tzadik dijo:


> La mayoría de negros son grandes, corpulento y saben pegar (aunque sea a lo callejero) el 95% de los blanquito no saben pegar ni tienen sangre.
> 
> 
> Fuera de los negros, solo los eslavos, mexicanos y gente del sudeste asiatico saben pegar bien





Las tonterías que se leen este forofollanegros cada día se supera



¿Has visto pegar a negros en la calle a gente contundentes? ¿O solo ves videos de negros pegando a gente físicamente inferior y en superioridad numérica?


Que pacten alguna pelea con gente contundente de verdad racista rollo ultra sur o frente Atlético,que por allí ni pasan o si pasan con la cabeza agachada


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Mientras amariconan a toda la civilización Europea, llenan el continente de moros, negros y sudacas.
> 
> Estos no vienen con el adoctrinamiento de serie y están acostumbrados a la barbarie de sus países tercermundistas, la violencia es un acto diario allí.
> 
> Nos van a comer con patatas con el consentimiento de la escoria roja y traidora que inunda Occidente, ellos lo tienen CLARISIMO, vienen a sustituirnos.




las mayores peleas y los mayores disturbios que he visto son de BLANQUITOS

YO NO HE VISTO ARRASAR CIUDADES EUROPEAS A NEGRITOS Y MORITOS ORGANIZADOS y poniendo en jaque a los policias


En cambio si he visto a blanquitos organizados arrasar ciudades europeas y crear disturbios en batallas urbanas



Ejemplo:







¿Has visto una pelea de negritos y moritos organizados de este calibre?



Y esto es una pelea y disturbios ligth


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para mi, y aunque igual no te lo crees, solo hay PERSONAS, me da igual su raza o color, lo que me importa es su actitud, y es evidente que esos negritos no son de Sevilla, ni de España, y sinceramente, me toca los cojones que unos "invitados" se pongan a darle una paliza a un compatriota que vive en su país y es su casa, por eso digo que es su "actitud" lo que me irrita, no nos respetan en nuestra propia casa, y es evidente que muchos vienen con el chip "invasor" activado, y les importamos una mierda, solo nos ven como a invadidos que existimos para mejorar sus vidas, por las buenas o por las malas.



Pues eres idiota, hay razas y algunas son más violentas y salvajes que otras .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Gorkako (5 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> las mayores peleas y los mayores disturbios que he visto son de BLANQUITOS
> 
> YO NO HE VISTO ARRASAR CIUDADES EUROPEAS A NEGRITOS Y MORITOS ORGANIZADOS y poniendo en jaque a los policias
> 
> ...



Está tardando ud en ir a Somalia para ver lo que son capaces de hacer los negritos organizados 

En lo que respecta a los moritos busque un hilo de ayer o antes de ayer en el que una turba dan buena cuenta de un par de asiaticas que no llevan velo


----------



## laresial (5 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> las mayores peleas y los mayores disturbios que he visto son de BLANQUITOS
> 
> YO NO HE VISTO ARRASAR CIUDADES EUROPEAS A NEGRITOS Y MORITOS ORGANIZADOS y poniendo en jaque a los policias
> 
> ...



¿Ciudades arrasadas por los negros?
Ciudades y paises enteros, no es que las "arrasen" es que es su modo de vida NORMAL.
Y allí donde van y son un 90% de personas negras, se vive así en negritud.

Los que creen en la igualdad de las personas, es que no se enteran de donde viven ni conocen la Historia.
Detroit es el ejemplo claro y prístino de como vive la raza negra.
Detroit de pasar un 90% de blancos a ser un 90% de negros.
De la ciudad más populosa y rica de EE.UU. a ser la más pobre y demacrada, literalmente arrasada.

*Haiti,*

_" El ministro del Interior haitiano, François Anick Joseph, dijo este jueves por teléfono a la AFP que al menos 108 personas habían muerto en el país, *el más pobre de las Américas.* "_






Detroit

Detroit: de la 'motown' a la 'ghost town' en solo sesenta años
_"Pero la sangría continua. Desde 1950, Detroit no ha visto engordar un censo de población y el volumen de desempleados reales flota en torno al 35%. Es el momento de que la ciudad haga bueno su lema ("Speramus Meliora; Resurget Cineribus") y *evite convertirse en el mayor fantasma del capitalismo industrial*."_


Antes








Después

Devastating decline of Detroit's neighborhoods compiled by blogger

En España no había negros. Ni moros en el año 1991, los traidores genocidas del PPSOE fomentaron y ampararon la inmigración masiva e ilegal.

Allí donde hay Islam hay guerra continua en todas sus fronteras.

En España hay ya 1 millón de personas negras y 2 millones de moros.

Luego vendrá la decadencia y la destrucción, ¿y adivinas de quien será la culpa?... si, de los malvados blancos españoles...

Cuando los responsables son los que han metido razas y culturas alógenas que provocarán la ruptura y guerra en España y grandes lugares de pobreza e inseguridad.

Pero eso ya se darán cuenta después sus habitantes, igual que cuando se asienta una barriada de menas o hermanos automaticamente los vecinos se van y el barrio baja de precio en todas sus viviendas.
Igual que en Detroit.


----------



## Galvani (5 May 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> _La madrugada de este martes un joven intentó entrar a la fuerza en la *caseta del PSOE* de la *Feria de Abril*, una de las pocas que son públicas. En las imágenes difundidas se puede ver cómo el individuo, que aparentemente estaba borracho, coge carrerilla para adentrarse en las instalaciones y es entonces cuando empieza la *pelea.*_​​_Es entonces cuando otro joven, que lleva una guitarra en la espalda interviene y también recibe unos cuantos golpes por parte de los porteros. No obstante, la peor *paliza* es para el que intentó entrar de forma violenta, ya que le propinan *patadas incluso cuando está en el suelo* retorciéndose de dolor._​
> ​
> ​_El PSOE ha apartado de sus puestos de trabajo a los cuatro vigilantes involucrados en la trifulca._​​_En un comunicado, la formación ha condenado *«enérgicamente»* los incidentes acontencidos en su caseta de la Feria de Abril y ha anunciado la apertura de una *investigación de orden interno*._​
> 
> ...



Queda claro. Un par de gilipollas que merecen las hostias. Quizá se excedieron pero hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues eres idiota, hay razas y algunas son más violentas y salvajes que otras .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




Claro que hay razas, tú por ejemplo, eres de la raza subnormal.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro que hay razas, tú por ejemplo, eres de la raza subnormal.



Tu Puta madre es de raza puta barata de esquina, ves como si hay razas tontolnabo???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Freedomfighter (5 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu Puta madre es de raza puta barata de esquina, ves como si hay razas tontolnabo???
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




No proyectes, tener una madre puta como la tuya no es culpa tuya, y muchos hombres lo agradecen, lo único malo es que ni siquiera sabes quien es tu padre, pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 May 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> No proyectes, tener una madre puta como la tuya no es culpa tuya, y muchos hombres lo agradecen, lo único malo es que ni siquiera sabes quien es tu padre, pedazo de subnormal.



Yo no proyecto, tú eres el efecto de un preservativo roto en un cliente de tu madre. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Está tardando ud en ir a Somalia para ver lo que son capaces de hacer los negritos organizados
> 
> En lo que respecta a los moritos busque un hilo de ayer o antes de ayer en el que una turba dan buena cuenta de un par de asiaticas que no llevan velo





"Negros y ORGANIZADOS" no puede ir en la misma frase


Sisi uffff es increíble como que la lian los negritos.tienen una legendaria historia en crearles problemas a las élites y en la lucha en la calle por los derechos sociales


Los negritos son cobardes y dociles,por eso nos quieren sustituir por ellos follanegros


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

laresial dijo:


> ¿Ciudades arrasadas por los negros?
> Ciudades y paises enteros, no es que las "arrasen" es que es su modo de vida NORMAL.
> Y allí donde van y son un 90% de personas negras, se vive así en negritud.
> 
> ...





Me refiero a organizarse para peleas masivas o disturbios masivos


Ejemplo


Mira Francia y todo los países que se están convirtiendo en estercolero negritos de europa cuando salían a manifestarse.veias las manifestaciones y los disturbios y eran mayoritariamente BLANQUITOS


----------



## laresial (5 May 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me refiero a organizarse para peleas masivas o disturbios masivos
> 
> 
> Ejemplo
> ...



Usted y yo hemos debido leer distintos libros de la Historia.
En Haití, los rebeldes, todos negros, mataron a todos los blancos, a los hijos de los blancos, a los hijos que se habían mezclado con los blancos, mulatos y mestizos. A todos. Y prohibieron que los blancos tuvieran propiedades en Haití.

La rebelión de esclavos de Haití que acabó en genocidio

En Detroit estuvieron con el BLM desde el principio por que eran la "raza oprimida" por los malvados blancos, y ahora la ciudad con un 90% de personas negras está arrasada y sin esperanza de volver a levantarse economica y socialmente nunca.

Y en África, desde que se marcharon los malvados blancos, las infraestructuras son las mismas que hicieron los malvados blancos, las mismas.
Y eso que las personas negras se multiplican y se multiplican llegando desde los 100 millones que había hace 500 años, a tener casi 1.000 millones solo en África, gracias a las ayudas de los malvados blancos.

Solo en Ruanda, la guerra entre Tutsis y Utus costó varios millones de muertos a machetazos. Eso si, todos eran personas negras.
El genocidio de Ruanda | DSN

Y en Sudáfrica, a los que se oponían al terrorista Nelson Mandela, (persona negra), le ponían a correr con un neumático ardiendo en la cabeza.
The Crimes of Terrorist Nelson Mandela – European Knights Project
_" Nelson Mandela was the head of UmKhonto we Sizwe, (MK), the terrorist wing of the ANC and South African Communist Party. He had pleaded guilty to 156 acts of public violence including mobilizing terrorist bombing campaigns, which planted bombs in public places, including the Johannesburg railway station. Many innocent people, including women and children, were killed by Nelson Mandela’s MK terrorists. "_

¿Dónde ha leido su historia de la raza negra en Netflix-Disney?

No, lo lamento, no existe un país llamado Wakanda.

Si hay por cierto personas negras extremadamente inteligentes, más de 150 de Coeficiente intelectual, pero, como en todo, los números mandan donde la media de la sociedad de las personas negras es de 85.
Esas personas son raras, las sociedades negras son violentas, y con "sus" leyes. Por eso, en Francia que usted menciona hay cada dos por tres levantamientos de los negros, por que los blancos les oprimen, vaya, fueron a los paises blancos a decirles que les oprimian, que cosas ¿verdad?

_"cuando salían a manifestarse.veias las manifestaciones y los disturbios y eran mayoritariamente BLANQUITOS"_

Debe ir usted a esas manifestaciones, por que casi todos son alogenos.







Los aterradores vídeos de los saqueos en París durante la fiesta por el Mundial llenan la red









Vaya ya han "borrado" el video, no se podía saber...


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Usted y yo hemos debido leer distintos libros de la Historia.
> En Haití, los rebeldes, todos negros, mataron a todos los blancos, a los hijos de los blancos, a los hijos que se habían mezclado con los blancos, mulatos y mestizos. A todos. Y prohibieron que los blancos tuvieran propiedades en Haití.
> 
> La rebelión de esclavos de Haití que acabó en genocidio
> ...




Dios mio que alfas los negritosn,Venga por partes


Lo de Haití se convirtieron en mayoría y mataron a los 4 blanquitos que quedaban.COBARDES.

la mayoría de los peores ejércitos del mundo son AFRICANOS.yo creo que muchos países africanos podríamos tomarlos solo mandando a la guardia civil



si tu ves los disturbios de los blm son los ANTIFAS BLANQUITOS los que se enfrentan al a policia y originan los disturbios y los NEGROS SE HACEN LA FOTO para hacerse los chungos.obviamente algun negro tb quemaria cosas y crearia disturbios pero a rebufo de la organizados por los BLANQUITOS


lo de ruanda si es una masacre negrita entre ellos.y lo de sudafrica matando granjeros blancos es una pasada (si te das cuenta siempre atacan al hombre blanco en minoria,COBARDES)



lo de personas NEGRAS Y INTELIGENTES DE COEFICIENTES INTELECTUAL alto,eso ni lo comento porque me parece totalmente absurdo jajajajja y como todo tu hilo de la EXCEPCION hace las norma



y lo de francia que me has puesto te puedo poner 1000 millones de disturbios en francia de los chalecos amarillos que son INFINTAMENTE PEORES que un dia puntual que hicieron los saqueos donde MAYORITAMENTE LOS GENERADIORES DE DISTURBIOS SON BLANCOS


la raza negra es una raza violenta eso si no te lo discuto pero totalmente docil y sumisa al poder.repito.POR ESO NO QUIEREN SUSTITUIR POR ELLOS.



los negros son facilmente manejables por el poder y tremendamente sumisos al sentir un POQUITO EL ALIENTO DE LA REPRESION del poder.


----------

